# Dslr to buy from US on Black Friday. Budget 30K INR.



## abhigeek (Nov 22, 2016)

Guys, I need a Dslr on black friday at budget of Rs 30,000 ($500). My cousin is coming from US next week.
I not a photography geek. So I don't know what specs I should look in a camera.
Kindly suggest me some.
Thx

- - - Updated - - -

bump!!!


----------



## nac (Nov 22, 2016)

abhigeek said:


> I not a photography geek.


If you're not interested in photography or just want a camera, don't bother with DSLRs. Buy yourself a large sensor compact, that will do.------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ I find entry level DSLRs are cheaper in India than in the US. I don't  know if you can get any cheaper even in this black Friday deals and point  to note, you won't get India warranty.

On other hand you can find mirrorless cameras cheaper there.

You don't have much time and I am confusing you with more choices. See if you're okay with mirrorless, if not stick with DSLRs.

If you can find Nikon D5500/*D7000/D7100* or Canon 760D/*70D*  for $500, then go ahead and buy coz you won't get that pricing in  India. (It still a good deal if you just get body only offer for the *bold *ones). 

Entry level DSLRs prices in India (approx)
D3300 - 23k
D5300 - 33k
1300D - 22k
700D - 28k


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 22, 2016)

nac said:


> If you're not interested in photography or just want a camera, don't bother with DSLRs. Buy yourself a large sensor compact, that will do.​



​I'm not photography geek but I'm willing to learn. My shooting interest are parties, nature, travel.



nac said:


> You don't have much time and I am confusing you with more choices. See if you're okay with mirrorless, if not stick with DSLRs.​


​What is the difference between DSLR and Mirrorless. Which one are better?


----------



## nac (Nov 22, 2016)

abhigeek said:


> I'm not photography geek but I'm willing to learn. My shooting interest are parties, nature, travel.
> 
> What is the difference between DSLR and Mirrorless.
> 
> Which one are better?


If you're interested fine then go ahead with ILC.

In one line, DSLR has mirror while mirrorless (MILC) *don't 
*You can find the difference online. I don't want to make a lengthy post, just google it. 

That's subjective. Everything has its own plus and minus and these two have their own set. You be your judge and what you want.
One of the main reasons people opt for MILC over DSLR is it's size and weight.

30k is sufficient for body and kit lens. If you like to shoot something special, you will be needing some extra lenses and you have to shell out more for that in future. Kit lens won't be good for all types of photography, for a start it will do.


----------



## nac (Nov 24, 2016)

Decided on which way you wanna go?

MILC - Panasonic G7 with kit lens comes under $500 or Olympus EPL7 dual kit lens deal. If you wanna go for bigger sensor, Sony A6000 with kit lens fits the bill.
DSLR - Nikon D7000 body only option comes under $500. Used kit lens wouldn't cost much, you can get it for around 4k or even less.

None of these will be available in India in this price range.


----------



## cordiel (Dec 14, 2016)

have you got your dslr camera?
nikon d5200/D5300 would be great choice for beginner.


----------

